

They’re Going To Do It Anyway - baha_man
http://intermittentintelligence.com/2010/10/businesses-should-encourage-developers-to-openly-work-on-startups

======
Dylanlacey
But but but... Then companies would have to trust their employees! Black would
become white! Up would be Down!

I think this hits the nail on the head of why good developers are developers:
They want to build shit. Help them. Some of that shit will help you.
Tangentially, you'll get a better developer. Some of them will even work on
pet projects to help you directly, so you'll get free work.

The flipside is that contracts saying that you own their IP are disgusting,
they foster distrust and show that as a company, you don't really care about
them as anything except a resource, and not a human one.

(See also making developers front up cash for salary sacrifices and not
offering time-in-lieu)

